# Updates on Kenyon's Status



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

According the Post, Kenyon injury has now been diagnosed as a sternum rib cartilage strain. He is doing range of motion exercises to loosen the injury.

:curse: It is hard to play basketball if you can't lift your arms.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

This was in the RMN



> Nuggets forward Kenyon Martin sat out the game with a chest injury. Martin, replaced by Bryon Russell, does not anticipate playing Wednesday at Utah and is not sure about Friday against San Antonio


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm a lifelong Nuggets fan but haven't been able to see any games this year. I'd love to hear some perspectives on how Martin has fit on the court with the team's other key pieces. He clearly has experienced a statistical drop-off from his last couple seasons, which is distressing given his hit on the salary cap. But I don't want to read too much into stats. Does it seem like he's on track to be, say, one of the Nuggets three key contributors and part of a contending franchise over the next few years? Or is he just not the right fit?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

jericho said:


> I'm a lifelong Nuggets fan but haven't been able to see any games this year. I'd love to hear some perspectives on how Martin has fit on the court with the team's other key pieces. He clearly has experienced a statistical drop-off from his last couple seasons, which is distressing given his hit on the salary cap. But I don't want to read too much into stats. Does it seem like he's on track to be, say, one of the Nuggets three key contributors and part of a contending franchise over the next few years? Or is he just not the right fit?


I'm sure that you will get some disenting opinions, but my opinion (as an admitted Kenyon homer) is that stats never do a good job of measuring the impact Kenyon has on a game or team. Plus, Kenyon's best value won't be seen until the playoffs. That is what Kiki acquired for, to be a difference maker in the playoffs.

Since Karl has take over, the Nuggets are playing a style that accenuates Kenyon's strengths. With the improved depth in the front court (acquire Najera was huge), the much improved play of Andre and Earl (pushing the pace, passing the ball) and actually have a shooter that can spread the floor the Nuggets are well on their way to becoming a contending franchise.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Glad to hear it. On paper, the Nuggets' rotation at the 4 and 5 spots is clearly one of the league's best, provided Camby stays healthy and everyone plays up to their potential. And I thought Najera would be a terrific pickup, bolstering their depth and also ratcheting up their hustle factor. 

If Kenyon really is proving to be a decent fit, then I would say the Nuggets could be a decent shooting guard away from becoming a top four team in the West.


----------



## Phil_Dirt (Mar 27, 2005)

jericho said:


> Glad to hear it. On paper, the Nuggets' rotation at the 4 and 5 spots is clearly one of the league's best, provided Camby stays healthy and everyone plays up to their potential. And I thought Najera would be a terrific pickup, bolstering their depth and also ratcheting up their hustle factor.
> 
> If Kenyon really is proving to be a decent fit, then I would say the Nuggets could be a decent shooting guard away from becoming a top four team in the West.


With deference to cpawfan (did you know your logo is now out of date?), what do you think of Drake Diener from DePaul at guard? He may be a little slow, but he seems to have the ability to both pass the ball and score.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

I was glad when the Nuggets got Kenyon and I haven't had reason to second guess it yet. Yeah, his numbers aren't spectacular but cpawfan is right. His impact can’t be measured strictly by numbers. He’s a great defender and one of the few PF adept and switching out and defending the perimeter. When he disrupts the other teams offense and that leads to a missed shot and a fast break bucket off the defensive board, there’s not a stat that gives credit to Kenyon for his defense. Plus, the other reason he was brought on instead of players like Boozer or Quentin Richardson… the playoffs. He’s a proven playoff performer. He picks his game up for the playoffs and he knows about playing deep into the post season. That made a difference to Kiki. When the Nuggets were looking at guards in the off season, they didn’t spend much time courting Quentin Richardson, but instead looked at Ginobili and Kobe. When it was clear those guys weren’t realistic, they went after Martin. And that is all about the playoffs. There were lots of players on this team last year that were experiencing the playoffs for the first time. Camby, Lenard and Barry were the only players with playoff experience, I think. So Kiki wanted to add players with playoff experience. For that reason I think you have to wait until the playoffs to really judge the Martin acquisition. I think it will turn out good for them…


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Phil_Dirt said:


> With deference to cpawfan (did you know your logo is now out of date?), what do you think of Drake Diener from DePaul at guard? He may be a little slow, but he seems to have the ability to both pass the ball and score.


Yes, I've seen the new cpaw and I plan on sticking with current one. As far as Drake Diener, he has a lot of work to do at the pre-draft camps to get himself an invitation to a team's training camp this fall. He could also have a chance to earn a training camp invite if he does well in any of the Summer Leagues. He is a smart player and a good shooter, but I believe he is destined for one of the smaller foreign leagues.


----------



## Phil_Dirt (Mar 27, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> As far as Drake Diener, he has a lot of work to do at the pre-draft camps to get himself an invitation to a team's training camp this fall. He could also have a chance to earn a training camp invite if he does well in any of the Summer Leagues. He is a smart player and a good shooter, but I believe he is destined for one of the smaller foreign leagues.


Fair enough assessment on Dienner. Are there any guards coming out that you see fitting in? O'Bannon at Louisville has made steady improvement over the years. Tolbert of MSU has the ability to score. Either of those two grab you?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Phil_Dirt said:


> Fair enough assessment on Dienner. Are there any guards coming out that you see fitting in? O'Bannon at Louisville has made steady improvement over the years. Tolbert of MSU has the ability to score. Either of those two grab you?


Torbert could use this NCAA tournament as a spring board towards possibly squeaking into the secod round, but more likely he will get invited to a team's camp. Both Torbert and O'Bannon seem like good NBDL canidates to me.

As far as the SG position, Denver has a really good chance to grab a good prospect or 2 in the first round. They have their pick in the upcoming draft as well as Washington's pick (acquired from the trade of Nelson at the last draft to Orlando. Orlando had the pick from the Haywood trade). The current mocks from nbadraft.net and draftcity.com have Francisco Garcia being available to the Nuggets and possibly Rudy Fernandez as well.


----------



## Phil_Dirt (Mar 27, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Torbert could use this NCAA tournament as a spring board towards possibly squeaking into the secod round, but more likely he will get invited to a team's camp. Both Torbert and O'Bannon seem like good NBDL canidates to me.
> 
> As far as the SG position, Denver has a really good chance to grab a good prospect or 2 in the first round. They have their pick in the upcoming draft as well as Washington's pick (acquired from the trade of Nelson at the last draft to Orlando. Orlando had the pick from the Haywood trade). The current mocks from nbadraft.net and draftcity.com have Francisco Garcia being available to the Nuggets and possibly Rudy Fernandez as well.


Has Garcia declared? He would be a good pick. At 6'7'' he would have good height for SG, but isn't he more of a SF than SG at Louisville?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Phil_Dirt said:


> Has Garcia declared? He would be a good pick. At 6'7'' he would have good height for SG, but isn't he more of a SF than SG at Louisville?


I don't know if Garcia has offically announced anything, but most of the speculation has him entering the draft this summer. The way Pitino runs his system there isn't much difference between the wing players and with Garcia's thin build he will be a better fit at the 2 than at the 3.


----------



## Phil_Dirt (Mar 27, 2005)

Would agree that the 3 at Louisville is more gaurd than forward to begin with. I would also agree with you that Garcia has more of a guard build than a forward. If he does declare, I think that he would be a good pick. He has the ability to pass and to score. And, I think he has the ability to be a very good player for a long time.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

take your time Kenyon. I don't think he should start when he comes back. The team is playing well without him. 

He needs to prove he won't mess up the offensive chemistry before he starts again. I wish they hadn't paid him so much. Keeping him on the bench would be easier.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Tom said:


> take your time Kenyon. I don't think he should start when he comes back. The team is playing well without him.
> 
> He needs to prove he won't mess up the offensive chemistry before he starts again. I wish they hadn't paid him so much. Keeping him on the bench would be easier.


The Nuggets, prior to the game against the Spurs, where coming off of two horrible defensive performances in a row. Kenyon is a huge part of what the team does defensively.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

that doesn't mean he has to start right away. I think he bogs down the offense at times and unless you have a better defensive team in totality...its a tuff call.

The teams bread and butter has been incredible offensive continuity. I think he makes us lose our edge. I just want to make sure. Not an anti-Kenyon post...just pro nuggets.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Tom said:


> that doesn't mean he has to start right away. I think he bogs down the offense at times and unless you have a better defensive team in totality...its a tuff call.
> 
> The teams bread and butter has been incredible offensive continuity. I think he makes us lose our edge. I just want to make sure. Not an anti-Kenyon post...just pro nuggets.


The last couple of games, the passing and floor spacing haven't been there and that bogs down the offense. The offense is suppose to work regardless of who is on the floor because the players are suppose to move with out the ball, however, there are times when either Nene or Kenyon are in the game, that the Nuggets will attempt to establish them on the post.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

From the RMN



> MARTIN STILL HURTING: Still bothered by pain in the upper-left part of his chest, Nuggets forward Kenyon Martin missed his third consecutive game and might not return until Tuesday.
> 
> Martin, questionable for the game tonight at Portland, did some light shooting Friday but said he still is experiencing pain and stiffness near his collarbone.
> 
> ...


----------

